# What Cichlids are these?



## GonnaTryCichlids (Jan 16, 2018)

Got 2 of these black and silver fish from the same tank as my Venustus at the LFS a few months ago. Didn't know what they were at the time and can't identify them from my "big book of Cichlids". Easy question for many, I'm sure. Thanks!! RB


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Looks atleast partly like placidochromis milomo, but the barring looks off.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Milomo, sometimes called VC=10. Very common nowadays, the juveniles are pretty decent looking. Females get drabber. Males get shiny blue with reddish highlights.

The barring varies with aquarium fish, they can get pretty dark depending on surroundings. Males color up after 4" or so.


----------



## ken31cayman (Apr 15, 2018)

Yes definitely a Super VC10. I have two and the darker one looks almost identical to yours.


----------



## GonnaTryCichlids (Jan 16, 2018)

Thanks guys for reply!!!! Now I know  In the past few days, he has turned blue and is starting to chase everyone, even the larger venustus. :fish:


----------

